# Israel and Judah: Person/Nation Distinction



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 22, 2007)

First: Is there a resource that exists that distinguishes the verses that use “Israel” and “Judah” in reference to Jacob and his son from those verses that use the terms for describing all the people within those nations and tribes?

Also, why do some passages refer to sons of Israel and others, sons of Jacob? Why would some authors refer to Abraham, Isaac and Jacob and then Abraham, Isaac and Israel other times? 

Abram’s name was changed to Abraham and since the change, the old name was never to be referred to again except in connection with the name change itself. Yet Jacob’s name is changed to Israel and both names are used throughout the rest of scripture.

?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 23, 2007)

Sometimes it seems as though the only discernable reason some term is used is poetic. But in the histories especially, we should look for the theological reason behind the choice. 

I've argued (elsewhere) that Moses starts this tendency intentionally, speaking of Jacob/Israel. The two names--Jacob and Israel--speak to two identities or relations that we all have as believers, the first primarily an earthly and horizontal relation, the second our covenant and vertical relation. I do not mean the one is "spiritual", the other not spiritual. But that the names draw our attention to different aspects of the man, and subsequently to the character he imparts to his descendants.

I am preaching a series through the life of Jacob, here at Faith. I'm only a couple sermons into it. But it was a number of years ago that the intentionality of Moses struck home to me. He doesn't simply use one or the other name for the sake of variety. Take a look at the section dealing with Joseph (beginning Gen. 37:2). Note when and where (context) you find the name change. And then look down through the episode for other references.

The text begins with "Israel loved Joseph." Israel is the covenant identity, and we should let that color our understanding of whether this love was appropriate or not; not whether this was yet another example of favoritism. Actually, Joseph is the only son in the house in whom Israel detects a kindred (Holy) Spirit! Who is _God's_ choice to lead the family when he dies? Joseph's dreams are divine validation of that choice. The special coat was the badge of office for Joseph.

It is when the evil brothers bring back that torn coat that their father's spirit dies within him, and we read "Jacob tore his clothes." With only a few exceptions (43:6, 8, 11; which serve their purpose) the name Israel is not found to refer to Jacob (but see 45:21; with reference to the sons!). And then 45:27-28, "when he saw... the spirit of their father *Jacob* revived. Then *Israel* said...."

So, it's not all poetry or variety/interest that prompts the use of one name or the other. The names evoke certain things in the reader's mind, as well as teaching us how to think about this person. And as in the case of the last quote, sets forth a profound contrast or sea-change that occurs within Jacob's/Israel's heart of faith.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Rev. Bruce,

I must say I've never thought about the interchange of the names in quite that way before.

Thanks very much for your post. My family and I are currently reading Exodus in our study of the Scriptures. But this post elucidates quite a few things from Genesis I may now want to go back to and mention.

Grace and peace.


----------



## KMK (Jan 24, 2007)

How about this:

Abraham symbolizes Faith
Isaac symbolizes Promise
Jacob symbolizes The Elect (The invisible church)
Israel symbolizes The visible church

There is strong evidence supporting the first three, what do you think about the fourth?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 25, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Sometimes it seems as though the only discernable reason some term is used is poetic. But in the histories especially, we should look for the theological reason behind the choice.
> 
> I've argued (elsewhere) that Moses starts this tendency intentionally, speaking of Jacob/Israel. The two names--Jacob and Israel--speak to two identities or relations that we all have as believers, the first primarily an earthly and horizontal relation, the second our covenant and vertical relation. I do not mean the one is "spiritual", the other not spiritual. But that the names draw our attention to different aspects of the man, and subsequently to the character he imparts to his descendants.
> 
> ...



 

Thank you for opening up the scriptures to me. Very helpful, Rev.


----------

